# Gassing Shelter Research Paper



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

I am doing a paper for my animal science class on animal welfare issuses, and i have asked my instructor if i could do it on gassing chambers? Of course he said yes, he didn't realize they were still in use. So i have alot of articles and what not, but if you have an article you would like for me to try and put in I will. I just need to know where the article comes from. This is going to be such a good paper to get out there, and let people know that this is still going on, i am really excited to be writing about this. well about how cruel it is.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi

great topic (maybe adjust your subject line to reflect the content better for more 'hits', or ask a mod to do so if it's too late for you to edit) - so sad how many people believe that gassing chambers are no longer in use, let alone used as widely as they still are








If you have time, contact all your local/not so local shelters/AC's to find out which in your state are still gassing: some will gas cats & other small animals but not dogs as they believe it's "cruel" to gas dogs but think it's OK for cats etc







or maybe they just don't want to admit that it's all economics - generally many more cats are killed annually (I can't use the term euthanasia when it involves gas) than dogs.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

Mods can u change topic plz

If this doesn't help we'll move it to the rescue section. Good luck!
Jean


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Thank you very much for devoting your time to bring this subject to the attention of those who are unaware of the situation.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

You should get the book Redemption by Nathan Winograd - it explains how gassing came to be.

http://www.amazon.com/Redemption-Myth-Ov...53879603&sr=1-1


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone,,,,,if i can get the book i will....


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Include a picture of a gas chamber, too. You can do a google image search and different types will come up. It's one thing hearing about it and another seeing what they actually look like.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

There was a youtube video showing the actual gassing in a NC shelter I believe. Dogs were put into the container, wagging their tails while being carried and lifted, gassed, the next layer of live dogs was dropped into the container on top of the dead ones, and these were gassed again, until the container was filled up. I still have nightmares from it.
Does anyone have the link to it?
It is very different from photos of the gas chamber.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMR9scfrs...rom=PL&index=58

WARNING-I think this is the youtube link you were referring to.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Yes, thank you.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

okay.....I have to write a thesis statement on this paper...what do you guys think about this


"animal controls that still use gassing chambers, instead of humanely uthanizing animals"


----------



## squirl (Dec 20, 2005)

That u tube video is absolutely appauling. I know these are still going on and they need to stop I think your idea on writing this paper is fantastic that video made me sick! I know your paper will be great, and maybe it can help this animals a little. Good Luck.
I think you need a shorter title that hits the point. Too long of titles can actually make people uniterested. Maybe someone has a good idea for a shorter title with a good punch to it.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

actually i hve decided on doing it on basically humane and inhumane, gassing vs. injection.


----------

